# portsnap fetch extract



## Jonny (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello 

I'm a beginner on FreeBSD system.

I have tried to install the system FreeBSD 8.3 on VirtualBox and am having problems when I do the command [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] seems to me this error:







I tried to follow this tutorial:

http://freebsd.rogness.net/redirect.cgi?basic/nat.html

when I get to this part of tutorial:

First let's check that the firewall has the proper ruleset running:


```
# ipfw -a l
00050 1566423  901667271 divert 8668 ip from any to any via xl0
00100  116714   10731910 allow ip from any to any via lo0
00200       0          0 deny ip from any to 127.0.0.0/8
65000 3342945 1813053300 allow ip from any to any
65535       0          0 deny ip from any to any
```

Do not show me this:


```
00050 1566423  901667271 divert 8668 ip from any to any via xl0
```

But I continued and when I get this part:

Let's test it out to see if we can get to the internet:


```
# ping ftp.freebsd.org
PING ftp.freebsd.org (209.180.6.225): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 209.180.6.225: icmp_seq=0 ttl=240 time=81.597 ms
64 bytes from 209.180.6.225: icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=115.910 ms
64 bytes from 209.180.6.225: icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=50.444 ms
^C
--- ftp.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 50.444/82.650/115.910/26.737 ms
#
```

Seems to me this error:






I hope you can help me.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello, I would recommend taking a step back from setting up all the NATing and look at your basic configuration of what you are trying to do.  Since you can't look up the hostname you likely don't have your network setup properly.  Can you post up the contents of /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/rc.conf, and the command [CMD=""]ifconfig -a[/CMD]?  Can you also post a summary of your Virtualbox network configuration for that VM?

My recommendation for Virtualbox setups would be:
On Virtualbox:  Settings for VM > Network > Attached to: Bridged Adapter (to your normal LAN)

On FreeBSD VM (in /etc/rc.conf):

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```

Get your basics working first then go back to Virtualbox and add a second network adapter if that is part of what you are trying to learn.


----------



## Jonny (Mar 17, 2013)

I installed the system from scratch.

I'm using the Microsoft Loopback adapter for the Virtualbox network

```
Microsoft Loopback adapter configuration:
IP Address: 192.168.5.1
Netmask: 255.255.255.0
default Gateway: 4.2.2.3

Preferred DNS Server: 216.146.35.35
Alternate DNS server: 216.146.36.36
```

configuration of network on sysinstall of FreeBSD:






network configuration of VM:






contents of /etc/resolv.conf:






contents of /etc/rc.conf:






command ifconfig -a:






I hope you can help me and thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 18, 2013)

Dumb question, do you have routing/connection sharing of some sort turned on for Windows to allow routing between interfaces?

What troubleshooting have you done so far? Try to work your way from the closest hop outwards. Can you ping your 192.168.5.1 gateway? Can you ping your loopback's gateway 4.2.2.3? Is your internal LAN in the 4.0.0.0 network? Is 4.2.2.3 a caching DNS server for your LAN?

My recommendation is to just bridge your Virtualbox network connection to the LAN connection rather than the loopback. If you have to use NAT, set Virtualbox for NAT rather than use the loopback. Both bridging and NAT work well in Virtualbox. Trim the extra interface statements down to just 
	
	



```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```
 and reboot and it should just work. I would recommend checking into the Virtualbox networking manual. http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2013)

Jonny said:
			
		

> I installed the system from scratch.
> 
> I'm using the Microsoft Loopback adapter for the Virtualbox network.



A loopback adapter is for local connections only.  The real network adapters should also be listed in the dropdown.  Pick one of those.


----------



## Jonny (Mar 22, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> A loopback adapter is for local connections only.  The real network adapters should also be listed in the dropdown.  Pick one of those.



Thanks to everyone. A friend of mine solved the problem. It was very simple: instead of using the loopback adapter, I needed to use my network card.


----------

